# 1998 Isuzu Rodeo Repair Manual



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you can't easily find it, it's likely that they didn't offer one for those model years


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's what I was thinking but hoping not.


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, hopefully someone on here can help me then...the hood release cable is not releasing the latch so I can access the motor. Haynes just shows how to replace it. I haven't tried removing the handle an pulling on the cable with some pliers but that is what I was going to try next unless some has a better idea.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

yea, grab a set of vice grips, lock down on the cable and pull. that should do it, but if not, get someone to lift up on the hood while you pull on the vice grips.

if these fail, crawl under the front end and try to reach up and release the latch manually


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My son has a '95 Isuzu Rodeo, so I'm speaking from "hands-on" experience--my hands-on it. You can release the hood by reaching through the grill with a long, sturdy screwdriver while someone presses on the front of the hood to release tension. Once you have the hood open: Find where the cable attaches to the hood release mechanism. Then using a pair of pliers, pull the cable OUT some, it won't move much, but this will show you how much the cable has stretched over time. The fix: Simple, using large lead fishing line weights which have the slot in them, put them on the cable to reduce the excess cable. Crimp them really tight. This is how I fixed my son's when this happened to his. Now: IF this has the V-6 and you ever have water coming from in back of the crankshaft pulley for the serpentine belt---changing out the water pump is NO fun at all. Good Luck
Oh and--Chilton's and Haynes manuals have an address in them to order the book for your vehicle, there may even be a phone number listed.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Go on Ebay or even just Google. Type in automotive service manuals. I actually buy the factory service manuals for my vehicles as they're way more complete (3 & 4 volumes), but there are lots of Haynes and Chilton books available.


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Now, I have to clean out the garage to fit a vehicle into it. The other option is crawling working in 2.5 ft of snow.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I'd clean out the garage....


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Check the public library. The ones around here have quite a few Chilton/Hayne's manual.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been a subscriber to an on-line manual outfit for a few years. It's worth it because you get all the service bulletins. Also really good exploded views, and good step by step procedures.


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I ended up pulling the cable with vise grips then using the slipshot fishing weights to hold tension. Super idea!


----------

